# SlingBox+SlingCatcher+Dual Tuner Tivo



## JDoc13 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey all, I'm considering purchasing a SlingBox and SlingCatcher, but I'm not sure about how to hook them up with my Series2 Dual Tuner Tivo. I'm trying to connect direct tv from my parents' house to my house. At my parents' house, there is a direct tv receiver. I assume I would connect the direct tv to the slingbox and then the slingbox to our router. Then at my house, I would connect my router to a slingcatcher. From there, I'm not quite sure how to connect the slingcatcher to the tivo and then tv, so as to get the full functionality of the tivo. Does this setup make sense so far? Can anyone help with the last step of the setup? What about changing the channel...how would that work? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I'm totally unfamiliar with the Slingbox (other than what I've read here) and the Slingcatcher is a new one on me. 

However, if you do a search on the forum for those terms you should get a bunch of threads on the subject.


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

You are talking about accessing D* service from 2 different addresses at the same time (you and your parent's watching or recording at the same time) and that is theft of service so this discussion is not allowed here.


----------



## JDoc13 (Jun 16, 2009)

The purpose of the SlingCatcher coupled with the SlingBox Pro is to access DirecTV at another location while not intefering with TV viewing at the original location. ie channel changing on the home unit is not interfered with by the SlingCatcher, etc. The product is legal so I'm not sure what the issue is. 

In any case, for the purpose of this forum, I'm just trying figure out how to hookup a SlingCatcher and Dual Tuner Tivo. Thanks.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

JDoc13 said:


> Hey all, I'm considering purchasing a SlingBox and SlingCatcher, but I'm not sure about how to hook them up with my Series2 Dual Tuner Tivo. I'm trying to connect direct tv from my parents' house to my house. At my parents' house, there is a direct tv receiver. I assume I would connect the direct tv to the slingbox and then the slingbox to our router. Then at my house, I would connect my router to a slingcatcher. From there, I'm not quite sure how to connect the slingcatcher to the tivo and then tv, so as to get the full functionality of the tivo. Does this setup make sense so far? Can anyone help with the last step of the setup? What about changing the channel...how would that work? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!





JDoc13 said:


> The purpose of the SlingCatcher coupled with the SlingBox Pro is to access DirecTV at another location while not intefering with TV viewing at the original location. ie channel changing on the home unit is not interfered with by the SlingCatcher, etc. The product is legal so I'm not sure what the issue is.
> 
> In any case, for the purpose of this forum, I'm just trying figure out how to hookup a SlingCatcher and Dual Tuner Tivo. Thanks.


As indicated by the OP, your intent is to watch your parents' D* service in your own home. This is theft of service no matter how you want to label it.

The purpose of the Sling product range is to watch your own, paid, TV service when you are away from it, NOT to steal from your parents or D*.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I disagree. The box is physically at his parents house and they are paying for service there. Ad I would assume that they would be watching the box that they are paying for. However, they let their son connect to it every once in a while. And it's not like the video is perfect or anything.

Oh, and it's not at the same time as you suggest because the box at the parents home cannot be used remotely and at the physical location... unless you count having to watch the exact same thing.



OLdDog said:


> You are talking about accessing D* service from 2 different addresses at the same time (you and your parent's watching or recording at the same time) and that is theft of service so this discussion is not allowed here.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

To OP:

Parents house --> 
Slinbox to Tivo DVR/Tivo (there's no reason to use a SA Tivo)
Your house --> 
Slingplayer (free) or SlingCatcher (cost of the box) both would control the Tivo


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

JDoc13 said:


> The purpose of the SlingCatcher coupled with the SlingBox Pro is to access DirecTV at another location while not intefering with TV viewing at the original location. ie channel changing on the home unit is not interfered with by the SlingCatcher, etc. The product is legal so I'm not sure what the issue is.
> 
> In any case, for the purpose of this forum, I'm just trying figure out how to hookup a SlingCatcher and Dual Tuner Tivo. Thanks.


I don't think you can do that. If you change the channel via the slingbox/slingcatcher the channel will change on the directv receiver at your parents house. I have a slingbox but not a slingcatcher. The slingbox merely sends the signal from the video source to where ever you are with either a computer (slingplayer software or sling.com) or a slingcatcher. There is no way to not interfere with TV viewing at the original location unless your parents have an extra receiver that they don't watch but is active. I used to do that for my in-laws with an extra DTivo that was used very infrequently.

For the record there is no theft of service and it's not illegal. One is merely passing the TV output from the receiver to a device that can send out the signal to a different TV/computer where it can be viewed by the owner (or anyone with the password) on one computer at a time.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

magnus said:


> To OP:
> 
> Parents house -->
> Slinbox to Tivo DVR/Tivo (there's no reason to use a SA Tivo)
> ...


I think you might have it backwards. His parents just have a Directv receiver while he has the standalone DT Tivo. I think he wants to be able to record programming from the slingcatcher onto the standalone Tivo. I don't know if that can be done but I imagine it could, though the quality might not be very good. I assume you would connect the slingcatcher to the Tivo just like you would any other cable box.


----------



## JDoc13 (Jun 16, 2009)

magnus said:


> To OP:
> 
> Parents house -->
> Slinbox to Tivo DVR/Tivo (there's no reason to use a SA Tivo)
> ...


Thanks for the info. How would I control the tivo??


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

OLdDog said:


> You are talking about accessing D* service from 2 different addresses at the same time (you and your parent's watching or recording at the same time) and that is theft of service so this discussion is not allowed here.


They can't watch different things at the same time. No different then having a webcam (except for the IR emitter) facing the TV and streaming to a different site.


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

NYHeel said:


> They can't watch different things at the same time. No different then having a webcam (except for the IR emitter) facing the TV and streaming to a different site.


Yes they can with 2 D* receivers. This is no different than having a receiver and dish at the parent's house and another receiver and dish at the OP's house with both active on the same account. This is not allowed by D*'s TOS therefore it is theft of service.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

NYHeel said:


> They can't watch different things at the same time. No different then having a webcam (except for the IR emitter) facing the TV and streaming to a different site.


...which is as illegal as taking a camcorder into a movie!


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Nope, I don't. I am recommending that he change the receiver to a Directv DVR or Directv Tivo then hook a slingbox up to it.

A SlingCatcher is the same as a SlingPlayer except no PC... you just hook it up at the TV that you want to watch the Slingbox from. It could be in the same house or across the world.

Consider the following:

SlingCatcher (Dallas) --> connected to TV --> controls --> SlingBox (Boston)
or 
SlingPlayer (Dallas) --> running on PC/Mac --> controls --> SlingBox (Boston)

Both work the same way but the SlingCatcher allows you to use a remote and your big screen TV.



NYHeel said:


> I think you might have it backwards. His parents just have a Directv receiver while he has the standalone DT Tivo. I think he wants to be able to record programming from the slingcatcher onto the standalone Tivo. I don't know if that can be done but I imagine it could, though the quality might not be very good. I assume you would connect the slingcatcher to the Tivo just like you would any other cable box.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

There are IR control cables from the slingbox that control the Tivo.

I recommend this:
Slingbox --> controls -->Directv Tivo

Not this:
Slingbox --> controls --> SA Tivo --> controls --> Directv Receiver
*** this would probably cause increased lag and might not work very good



JDoc13 said:


> Thanks for the info. How would I control the tivo??


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

It would definitely interfere with the Receiver/Tivo at the parents house. They would need to have one dedicated to you.... not to mention... they would need to have bandwidth that would support you.



NYHeel said:


> I don't think you can do that. If you change the channel via the slingbox/slingcatcher the channel will change on the directv receiver at your parents house. I have a slingbox but not a slingcatcher. The slingbox merely sends the signal from the video source to where ever you are with either a computer (slingplayer software or sling.com) or a slingcatcher. There is no way to not interfere with TV viewing at the original location unless your parents have an extra receiver that they don't watch but is active. I used to do that for my in-laws with an extra DTivo that was used very infrequently.
> 
> For the record there is no theft of service and it's not illegal. One is merely passing the TV output from the receiver to a device that can send out the signal to a different TV/computer where it can be viewed by the owner (or anyone with the password) on one computer at a time.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Your example would be different addresses but his reality would be same address. The box is physically located at same address not sure that it would constitute violation of TOS.



OLdDog said:


> Yes they can with 2 D* receivers. This is no different than having a receiver and dish at the parent's house and another receiver and dish at the OP's house with both active on the same account. This is not allowed by D*'s TOS therefore it is theft of service.


----------

